# thinking of getting a 240sx



## ehlpitel (Nov 29, 2003)

im new to the nissan world except for the quest that has recently been my daily driver and a couple of maximas ive driven...im e big bmw and rwd fan, used to have 84 528e that i liked to slide around in, since the 528e is beat, im looking for a responsive rear-wheel drive car, the 240sx seems like it could be kind of ill...could u guys tell me what theyre like in a 5spd, what theyre limitations are, top speed wise, i wanna know what the top speed situation is, b/c i wouldnt want something that shakes at 100mph, i would hopefully want it to keep pushing as far up as possible, 110, 120, 130, sounds unrealistic but tell me what the deal is, and what about upgrades could u tell me whats up with turbos and forced induction in general, enlighten me, this might make another nissan owner for u guys to talk with


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ehlpitel said:


> im new to the nissan world except for the quest that has recently been my daily driver and a couple of maximas ive driven...im e big bmw and rwd fan, used to have 84 528e that i liked to slide around in, since the 528e is beat, im looking for a responsive rear-wheel drive car, the 240sx seems like it could be kind of ill...could u guys tell me what theyre like in a 5spd, what theyre limitations are, top speed wise, i wanna know what the top speed situation is, b/c i wouldnt want something that shakes at 100mph, i would hopefully want it to keep pushing as far up as possible, 110, 120, 130, sounds unrealistic but tell me what the deal is, and what about upgrades could u tell me whats up with turbos and forced induction in general, enlighten me, this might make another nissan owner for u guys to talk with


wow!!!, you driven maximas.....phhhbt. :thumbdwn: and bmw's??? :fluffy: bored.
anyways, 240 is a very good choice. to make it simple, get 240, swap that dumb engine that gave the car it's pathetic name and get a sr20, that's a start. sorry if im unproductive. :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

EDIT: post in wrong thread... me = :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hondahater, u do know that chris, our wonderful mod, drives a maxima rite??
i like bimmers..my mom drives one..don't diss bimmers


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

I had a 240, they are great cars(although their stock engines are a bit weak, only a little over a 100 at the wheels, bah) I had a five speed, they are nice and responsive and you can work some side ways magic in second gear on dirt roads, I had lots of fun with my beater 240
but I would have eventually swapped the ka24 for a ca18det, sr20det, or sr25det, sr26dett, well atleast the one I could afford


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

BTW, top speed is limited on a stock 240 at 110 mph, it is computer controlled by cutting the fuel to the injectors(real bummer)
the car handles , imho, suprisingly well for stock at those speeds, especially when you can get a decent 240 for under $2000


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> hondahater, u do know that chris, our wonderful mod, drives a maxima rite??
> i like bimmers..my mom drives one..don't diss bimmers


 the only bimmer that's cool is this yellow one in this small (not many pages) import mag, forgot the whole name of the mag, anyways it's been supercharged up to 700-800 hp with other mods, now that's the most powerful bimmer ive heard of, i wanna see it in action. all the others-zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, tell your mom that a guy name hondahater says "bimmers are boring" ppl think if you own that car, it's automatic "pick up all the chicks you want" ill ride a bike with pedals and pick up chicks, not literally pick em up, but you catch my drift. and chris, our "wonderful" mod, no pun intended on the quotation, oooh maxima, i dont think you saw what i put earlier in first post in this thread, i think i put :thumbdwn: or i think it was :fluffy: boring    i hope our "wonderful" mod doesnt attack back, i should be protected by the first amendment, well hopefully everyone believes in the first amendment, including our "wonderful" mod, chris.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

man BMW's RULEEEEEE....i love them they are so awesome. you are just sheltered...ive seen some nice ones :thumbup: 

anywho about the original post, whats so un believable about those speeds? my brother could do 140 in his VW corrado, no problem at all

you CAN turbo a stock 240 engine but its not a very popular mod at all i dont think. your best bet is to swap in a ca18,sr20, rb20, or rb25. those all came stock with turbos(unless you get the de version)and are pretty easy to drop in the 240's.and please dont try to get intake/exhaust and all those little mods like that because they dont really do anything for the 240 engine. good luck!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd take a M3 or a Z4 over a 240 anyday, luxury over spots especially when u got a giagantic price differance between those cars


----------



## ehlpitel (Nov 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'd take a Z5 or a Z4 over a 240 anyday, luxury over spots especially when u got a giagantic price differance between those cars


the 528e that i used to drive was from 84 and was prety mcuh a beater, but it was fun, the other nissans ive driven were okay cause didn't realy get to REALLY drive them....bmws are amazing, and the only reason im thinking of getting a nissan is cause i cant afford a bmw  no offense nissans are alright,but a bmw would school a nissan of the same capability w/the same driver!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah could u describe the swaps a little more maybe what they cost, how much gains they would yield also, what about getting reground cams, i think the 240sx is sohc which means it wouldn't be too expensive to get...please help me out


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

M3 :thumbup:










Z4 :cheers:


----------



## ehlpitel (Nov 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> M3 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my father owns the e46 m3, and yes it is amazing


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

m3's are so sick.. *DROOL* x 333hp it makes 

about swaps..there are PLENTY of info on these boards. that search button is mighty useful. also, there are stickies in the general 240sx section for basic 240sx/sr20det info and one in the s13 240sx section for rb25det swap info.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea just do searches on each swap, and check out the stickies, all the info you need
btw, only 89 and 90 240sx's are sohc, the others are DOHC.

since i personally hate the searches ill be nice and give you a brief motor swap info. :thumbup: ok first is the ca18det, this falls right into the 89 and 90 because thats the year it was in the japanese versions of the 240(silvia/180sx) its also the cheapest, and because of other reasons i choose this swap for my car....i cant wait!
next is the SR20det, this came in redtop and black, redtop came in 91-94 jdm versions of the 240, and blacktop was in the years after. it slides right into 91-94 240's with ease, but cost a little more than the ca18det, but comes with more HP when you first buy it.
the last big swap is the rb series swaps. rb20, rb25, or if your feelin ballsy, the rb26dett. these are skyline motors and are a little hard to get in but people say the fabrication is minor. theyre 6 cylinder engines in a car meant to have 4....and the rb26 is twin turbo and virtually nobody has info on how to do it... that was just a brief one , just search on those motors

and anybody who needs proof that bmw's are fuckin badass needs to watch the Transporter!badass car in there man....or just go to european car shows instead of japanese ones


----------



## ehlpitel (Nov 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> yea just do searches on each swap, and check out the stickies, all the info you need
> btw, only 89 and 90 240sx's are sohc, the others are DOHC.
> 
> since i personally hate the searches ill be nice and give you a brief motor swap info. :thumbup: ok first is the ca18det, this falls right into the 89 and 90 because thats the year it was in the japanese versions of the 240(silvia/180sx) its also the cheapest, and because of other reasons i choose this swap for my car....i cant wait!
> ...


yeah, i read the whole thing about doing an rb swap and this makes me feel real optimistic, having a skyline engine in a 240sx seems pretty crazy, the rb26 is awd isnt it?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ill take the bmw that 007 rode in goldeneye, the convertible one, z3 i think?


----------

